# أرجو أن يفيدني من يعرف أي شيء عن منحة المعهد القومى للاتصالات nti



## yazanbassam (21 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة لو حد راح او يعرف اى حاجة عن الانترفيو بتاع منحة المعهد القومى للاتصالات هو عبارة عن اختبار ذكاء بس ولا ايه بالظبط ياريت حد يفيدنى ضرورري لانهم كلمونى و عندى انترفيو يوم التلات الجاى افادكم الله


----------



## engineers_center (4 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

